# Good Old Cold Christmas!



## abel101 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Good Old Cold Christmas Church - April 2012*

While I was in the area I decided to visit this place, it was a brilliant sunny day all apart from when I packed up to head home...then the rain started, I wont bore you lot with orb pics as I seemed to have picked up plenty, had camera issues in this place though, memory card was saying error, battery died inside, then sprung to life again once I went back outside, yet I had to climb the stairs again.




374097_10150674234658425_504988424_9293178_677114613_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




530896_10150674253918425_504988424_9293232_1873842656_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




537028_10150674237718425_504988424_9293187_1954194856_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




532616_10150674269113425_504988424_9293285_1258383121_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




532087_10150674276883425_504988424_9293314_1248979225_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




556121_10150674308068425_504988424_9293423_1498217278_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




547592_10150674289008425_504988424_9293366_581959271_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




558307_10150674298608425_504988424_9293392_816719268_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




555671_10150674283918425_504988424_9293344_328467114_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




521881_10150674287693425_504988424_9293362_1080197605_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




523772_10150674300068425_504988424_9293399_437577909_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




527249_10150674310228425_504988424_9293435_469675226_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




533104_10150674333528425_504988424_9293519_1428779761_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




523772_10150674300923425_504988424_9293402_800650559_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




548598_10150674291808425_504988424_9293372_345475950_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr





525581_10150674263358425_504988424_9293269_986551512_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




533576_10150674252833425_504988424_9293227_329226775_n by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr


I enjoyed the visit, even if it was a shell with some graffiti and broken tombstones 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Loving the feet :-D This place is fairly close to me, did you go up the stairs?

Steve


----------



## abel101 (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah I went up 
each step felt as though it was cracking under me, and the trainers didnt help for grip at all!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 9, 2012)

Cracking, just cracking... (No pun intended lol)


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice one, I went at night so didn't to get to see much of the broken gravestones. Thanks for sharing.  

P.S Nice shoes.


----------



## abel101 (Apr 9, 2012)

the shoes seem to have become my "trademark" haha thanks guys!


----------



## Landsker (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice photos, always like seeing this place.


----------



## nelly (Apr 9, 2012)

Always love the piccies from this place, but as UrbanX says, Night is the time to visit


----------



## abel101 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks guys 
I was only there for a few hours, and then I was back off to hertfordshire, so only had a few hours in the day.
Thanks alot though guys, im trying! haha


----------



## John_D (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice one mate, went over there last time about a year ago, the face on the door hadn't been scrawled over by the spray can idiots then.


----------



## abel101 (Apr 10, 2012)

the face looks so cool from a far away though! even with the crappy tagging on it now


----------



## John_D (Apr 10, 2012)

I first visited the tower (to give it it's proper title, _The Church of St Mary and All Saints, Thundridge_), about 35 years ago, the doors were not then blocked up, there was no graffiti and high up on the walls, inside, were the remains of a couple of framed tapestries (just the diamond shaped frames with remnants of cloth still attached), quite surprising really as the 12thC church that was originally attached to the 15thC tower was demolished in 1853
It made the _news again last year_ when the farmer that has the fields adjacent to the church had a bit of a wobbly after a few too many sherbets


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 16, 2012)

I dont usually like grafitti, but that face in the first pic looks amazing!Doesnt look out of place like most does, it kind of compliments the place. I will have people chasing me with pitchforks for saying that! Great report


----------



## nelly (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## abel101 (Apr 16, 2012)

it does look good from far away I hate to say it haha!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2012)

nelly said:


>



Aarrrh, run away, to the tower and hide in shame


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks a cool place would be creepy at night , its becoming apparent your feet are becoming your signature  great work .


----------



## abel101 (Jul 10, 2012)

haha cheers mate, my feet make an appearance in almost all my pictures apart from lillesden I actually forgot to do one at lillesden school for girls :O i was shocked when I got home and went threw them all haha!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 22, 2012)

points for bringing ur own t-lights!!


----------



## abel101 (Jul 23, 2012)

you kinda needed to bring a light, I wasnt expecting the stairs to be so damn dark either, a lighter really didnt help the situation! haha
t lights for the win right


----------



## bigtip (Jul 23, 2012)

*nice*

interesting explore i bet liked the photos thanks for posting.


----------



## abel101 (Jul 28, 2012)

cheers mate  appreciate the comments all of you!


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> I dont usually like grafitti, but that face in the first pic looks amazing!Doesnt look out of place like most does, it kind of compliments the place. I will have people chasing me with pitchforks for saying that! Great report



the grafitti inside up on the wall is dated 1980 i thought that was quite cool


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Aug 2, 2012)

Great pictures, such a shame it has been left like that. But it has it's own beauty in decay.


----------



## abel101 (Aug 30, 2012)

cheers for the comment, it really does have beauty just standing still


----------



## Jessicalopez (Sep 5, 2012)

Images are captured very beautifully. I very much liked it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## abel101 (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks much appreciated


----------



## Jet48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great pictures thanks for posting


----------



## abel101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

